# I am new here on the forums !



## Frederick (Jul 10, 2004)

Hello ,

I am almost 25 y. old and i am from Belgium.
I've been weight training seriously for a year now.
I am 1.93m and i weigh about 93kg's.
I wonna workout on the best way I possibly can, thats the reason I am a member of this forum.

GRTZ  

Frederick


----------



## Weight39 (Jul 10, 2004)

I'm new, too. Welcome!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 10, 2004)

Frederick welcome to IM!


----------

